# best way to keep people off your wifi ever!



## Fitseries3 (Jan 4, 2012)

ok this is gonna sound crazy but i tested this over the past 3 months and results have been phenomenal!!!

in my testing i used a normal SSID... "MYhouseNET" for 1 month.

in that month i had over 40 different people connect to use my wireless for internet. various devices such as phones, game consoles, laptops, desktops, you name it. even a few wifi tv's enjoyed my net for a few weeks.

here's the solution!!!!!!!!!

i simply changed my SSID to....








and thats it!!!!!!!!

i have only had 1.... YES, ONE person try to connect to my wireless over the past 63 days!!!



PROBLEM SOLVED


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 4, 2012)

Somebody really likes WoW.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jan 4, 2012)

That is brilliant!!!


----------



## Goodman (Jan 4, 2012)

Thx! man for the idea ill do the same on my wireless 
Although i am all "secured" password & all... no harm of adding this little extra


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 4, 2012)

Yep the unwitting not internet savvy WiFi thief would not want to hop on to a connection wtih such an SSID.

Good Idea.


----------



## HTC (Jan 4, 2012)

Sometimes, the simplest solutions are the best.


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Jan 4, 2012)

And the simplest is to stop broadcasting your SSID and put on some wireless security. that way you would have had 0 strangers connecting in the last 63 days.

(cant say its not a good social experiment though)


----------



## Jetster (Jan 4, 2012)

But some idiot is going to cal there ISP saying the wireless has a virus


----------



## Derek12 (Jan 4, 2012)

That didn't worked I tested it here and in less than a hour 4 devices were connected, seems that "virus.exe" or simply "virus" weren't able to scared them here.

So I enabled encryption again.


----------



## qubit (Jan 4, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> ok this is gonna sound crazy but i tested this over the past 3 months and results have been phenomenal!!!
> 
> in my testing i used a normal SSID... "MYhouseNET" for 1 month.
> 
> ...



That's just _awesome!_


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2012)

lol doesnt work around here, i had a router with no internet and disabled encryption, and had 40 odd unique mac addresses in a week.


i just run WPA-2 PSK with bandwidth shaping to all IP addies that arent mine to 1KB/s (and a strong password on the router)


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm surprised it worked at all given the number of devices that auto connect these days.


----------



## Munki (Jan 4, 2012)

I have my wireless on a different vlan, SSID not broadcasting, and password protected, oh and I have the mac filter set lol. I'm selfish about my internet!


----------



## bbmarley (Jan 4, 2012)

my wireless is turn off and i run ethernet cable round to connect pc in place


----------



## qubit (Jan 4, 2012)

Munki said:


> I'm selfish about my internet!



I wouldn't call blocking freeloaders selfish.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 4, 2012)

JustaTinkerer said:


> And the simplest is to stop broadcasting your SSID and put on some wireless security. that way you would have had 0 strangers connecting in the last 63 days.
> 
> (cant say its not a good social experiment though)



Not broadcasting the SSID is pretty useless. Even my phone will pick up SSIDs that aren't being broadcast, because they still are.

The only surefire way to keep people off your wireless is to put WPA2 encryption on it and use a strong password.  Though WPA is good enough if you have older devices that don't support WPA2.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 4, 2012)

Brilliant!

And I thought from the title that I'd read about MAC filtering or something


----------



## Steevo (Jan 4, 2012)

WPA2-PSK some 32 digits of random with only 3IP's allowed and MAC filter inplace, and......three devices.....


Named


FBI Surveillance 

In the basement so it fills the house and part of my yard but no further.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2012)

some routers let you set up wifi hotspots they have to pay to bypass as well, those could be fun. free money from the freeloaders, if they're dumb enough to pay for it.


----------

